# May Sunset



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

We have just come back from a few days camping trip with the dogs ,GSP's first time.... He loved the freedom. Here he is watching Rabbits









And on the beach with Dalmatian , the hardened camper. We have not been for about 5 years so just testing them out before we go away for summer..







..


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Aww they are both lovely dogs, where did you go? Looks lovely scenery in the picture of your gsp. XX


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

It is in a village called Ripple just outside Deal in Kent..The beach is Deal. Had some really good dog friendly pubs in the area. Would recommend for a short break and the coastal paths are great, although obviously on the cliffs it is all lead walks...


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

Beautiful pics! Would love to get away to somewhere nice, looks lovely


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

St Margarets on Cliff Kent
















A couple more pictures..... our faithful and trusty kennel on wheels gave up the ghost and died on Friday (13th)...


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Lovely! looks like you had great weather. I would like to take Alf camping sometime, was the campsite fairly quiet? I think I will try a local-ish quiet campsite first to if there are any disasters I can always head home!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely pics  dogs are gorgeous


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

kaz_f said:


> Lovely! looks like you had great weather. I would like to take Alf camping sometime, was the campsite fairly quiet? I think I will try a local-ish quiet campsite first to if there are any disasters I can always head home!


Statics were very busy.We were the only ones on the touring field, which was great, but I actually wanted GSP to meet as many people as possible as he is quite a guard dog.. I could open the tent flaps and let them run about too...we were up the road from my brother so we had most angles covered....I was going to camp in his spare room, if I was too cold for example!!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh they are lovley pictures


----------

